# a single network manager for all: wired, wifi, wwan?

## KarlisRepsons

Hi there...

Apparently, there is no better way to have automatic network connection management than having a single network manager with a good configuration... So there's no interest in hustle with rc scripts of separate connections, wvdial etc. It all seem like a big crap from what I've experienced. I'm sure I'll be using all three network connection kinds, so does anyone have some good experiences to share with people like me? (also, please share your remarkably good experiences with wwan mini-pci cards if you have any!)

----------

## piedar

Despite its reputation, I've always had good experiences with net-misc/networkmanager.  net-misc/wicd is also a popular choice.

----------

## roarinelk

same here, even works with the integrated 3G modem.

----------

## ppurka

networkmanager + nm-applet is the way to go.

----------

## Veldrin

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> networkmanager + nm-applet is the way to go.

 

or netwkormanager + kde-misc/networkmanagement if you are on kde.

----------

## ppurka

 *Veldrin wrote:*   

>  *ppurka wrote:*   networkmanager + nm-applet is the way to go. 
> 
> or netwkormanager + kde-misc/networkmanagement if you are on kde.

 Last time a year when I used the kde's tools it had limited functionality and was quite awful to work with. nm-applet on the other hand is always up to date (and it doesn't pull in the whole of gnome with it).

----------

